# Might use Fish Mox -- Rats sick, I'm so scared!



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

My rats seem to have a respiratory infection. (sneezing, congestion, runny nose)
I HAVE ONLY HAD THEM FOR TWO WEEKS! 
I'm scared, and stressed, and so so anxious that I could barely sleep.
they are not on shavings, they live on puppy pads that I switch out often so the ammonia wont build up.
I removed my air freshener days ago, which I thought might have made them begin to sneeze, but that didn't seem to make a difference. I have even been leaving my room door wide open to help the scent to leave and air to circulate better.
I believe that my room was TOO COLD for them, which I will never let happen again. I'm so scared you guys.

I gave them chocolate yesterday morning and this morning (dark chocolate, very small amount). I was calling so many vets to see what free time they had.
Also I put three steaming cups of water near them today to try and help them to breathe better (it seems to have worked).

I am thinking I'm going to buy amoxicillin to try and treat them myself today, because first of all the vet is expensive, and second, I do NOT want to wait for an appointment. I want them to get treatment ASAP.
I heard some people use Fish Mox on their rats, I am wondering if anyone has used that? I'm trying to figure out what I can find and pick up easily near me. Amoxicillin doesn't treat mycoplasma directly, according to the rat Medical Usage Chart, so I might have to see what else I can find.


----------



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

TETRACYCLINE seems to be available over the counter too, its probably better.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

no actually amoxicillin is stronger than tetracycline but you really need more than that for a resp infection. Are you in the US and are able to order online?


----------



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

I am in the US and yes I am able


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

you can order separate bottles of things but this is the best package deal out there (scroll down to the Wellness Pak)...gives you doxy, baytril, amoxi, a syringe and the syrup to mix it up with. I can help you with that and doses if you have weights for your babies.

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/shop-kits.php


----------



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

I do not have their weights but I see that a simple kitchen scale can do the job! I can get one at Walmart, right around the corner. 
Thank you so much for the suggestion! I'm really nervous about the wait while the order is being delivered, is there really not anything I can get over the counter that would be ok?


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Just a thought. Puppy pads are often scented with pheromones to help encourage puppies to use them. Sometimes they are even perfumed. 

I bet constant "predator" scent in their cage would be stressful. Stress equals sick rats. 

I'd double check the packaging of those puppy pads.


----------



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok, I will double check. Thank you!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If the puppy pads are those you use and throw away, they are dangerous to use if your rats chew on them at all.


----------



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

Just to be safe, I can stop using the pads. 
Anyone have ideas about whether to risk the wait on the online meds or to find something over the counter? Now I'm thinking I'll order online since that will work better


----------



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

GREAT NEWS! The breeder I got them from has antibiotics, and told me he can treat them for me if nevessary! There is a God!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

order online, it shouldn't take long to get there, and then you have everything you need except wee bottles with tight lids. I have used spice jars, old med bottles etc


----------

